# APR Presents: Audi TT 2.0 TFSI Valvelift ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page

APR is pleased to present the ultimate ECU Upgrade for the 2.0 TSI Valvelift engine. After months 
of long nights and many hours of testing, development and more testing, we are pleased to offer 
you an ECU recalibration that is second to none. APR's extensive research and development 
provides you with a powerful ECU Upgrade with no loss of drivability or reliability. Expect 
increases in low-end torque, improved throttle response and a smoother, more powerful top end.


The APR 2.0 TSI Valvelift ECU Upgrade is an expertly recalibrated engine control strategy that 
remaps the boost pressure, timing and air fuel ratios to provide smooth and reliable power as if 
intended by the OEM. APR's ECU Upgrade is developed to work within the OEM and Tier 1 Supplier 
specifications for engine component stress tolerances and performance specifications. APR's ECU 
Upgrades are available in octane specific versions to allow you to take full advantage of the fuel 
quality available in your area. APR's patented EMCS functionality puts the control of the engine's 
operation at your finger tips and allows for additional features and options to be installed to your 
OEM ECU.

A Stage I ECU Upgrade gives you higher peak numbers of 241 horsepower and 300lb-ft. of torque 
with gains of up to 27 horsepower and 24lb-ft throughout the power band! APR's ECU Upgrade is 
the best power per dollar modification for the new 2.0 TSI Valvelift and gives it just the extra edge 
these cars lack from the factory without pushing the limits. With factory like smoothness and 
drivability APR's ECU Upgrade will fill the void in an otherwise excellent car.

*Dyno Results:*

Stock (As rated by Audi)
211 HP & 258 FT-LBS

Stock (As measured by APR)
221 HP & 290 FT-LBS

APR 93 Octane Stage 1 ECU Upgrade (All stock hardware)
241 HP & 300 FT-BS

APR 93 Octane Stage 1 Largest Gain Over Stock
27 HP @ 6,150 RPM
24 FT-LBS @ 5,400 RPM

*Dyno Charts:*

Estimated Crank - http://www.goapr.com/includes/img/products/dyno/20tsivl_trans/20tsivl_trans_s0_vs_s1_93_cc.gif
Measured Wheel - http://www.goapr.com/includes/img/products/dyno/20tsivl_trans/20tsivl_trans_s0_vs_s1_93_cw.gif
Gain over Stock - http://www.goapr.com/includes/img/products/dyno/20tsivl_trans/20tsivl_trans_s0_vs_s1_93_gain.gif

*Available Programs and Features*
APR's EMCS program switching features allow customers to change programs right from the driver seat without ever purchasing extra hardware. With the engine off you'll be able to cycle through up to 4 programs and select several different options. 

Programs:
- Stock (Same calibration that came with your car)
- APR 91 (R+M)/2 Octane or 95 RON Performance Mode
- APR 93 (R+M)/2 Octane or 98 RON Performance Mode
- APR 100 (R+M)/2 Octane or 104 RON Performance Mode
- Valet Mode (Limits power, speed, and RPM)

Features:
- Security lockout - Locks the ECU in a program to prevent program switching
- Fault Code Erase - Clears fault codes without the need for a OBD-II Scanner
- Anti-Theft - Disables throttle input to prevent vehicle theft even if your keys are stolen

*Stages:*

Currently Stage 1 software is available. Stage 1 requires no hardware upgrades, but works well with an intake, catback exhaust and intercooler. 

Stage 2 software requires a high flow downpipe. We are nearing completion of our AWD downpipe system and will offer free software if a customer is willing to donate his or her vehicle for Stage 2 calibration. 

K04 Turbocharger Upgrade (300+ HP) - Requires an APR K04 Turbocharger system and high flow downpipe and recommended intercooler and intake upgrades. Customers interested in these systems can contact APR for a discount as well as free if they can donate their vehicle for calibration. 

Stage 3 & Stage 3+ (350+ to 400+ HP) - Requires an APR Stage 3 or 3+ turbocharger system, high flow downpipe, intake and intercooler. Customers interested in these systems can contact APR for a discount as well as free if they can donate their vehicle for calibration. 

*Regular Price:*

$599 - Single Program
+$149 - For a total of 2 programs
+$219 - For a total of 3 programs
+$289 - For a total of 4 programs
+$59 - Security Lockout
+$59 - Fault Code Erase
+$199 - Anti-Theft

*Sales Pricing:* _Through April 21st 2012_

$599 - Fully Loaded ECU (4 programs and all features)
$549 - Single Program Only
$149 - Upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for Existing Customers

Customers Purchasing APR ECU upgrades are entitled to a 30 day money back guarantee. If for whatever reason you would like to return the software, you can! 

Customers are also entitled to free software updates when updates become available, free stage 2 updates when adding a high flow exhaust an free reflashes if the dealership flashes over the ECU with updated stock code. 

*Application Guide*

All North American and ROW Audi TT Coupe and Roadster, FWD and Quattro, 6MT and S-Tronic with 2.0 TFSI Audi Valvelift Engine

*Find an APR Dealer:*

http://www.goapr.com/dealer/

Enjoy and Thank you!


----------



## imduder (Apr 3, 2012)

*Couple Questions*

Thanks, Aaron. I've been stalking the board for a while waiting for the announcement. Now I just have a couple questions:

1- Are dealers ready to upgrade now or will I have to send in my ECU?

2- How does the upgrade impact reliability? Am I going to experience problems because of the flash?

3- Are all of the switching options available or is this more like the TTS software?

Thanks, again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

imduder said:


> Thanks, Aaron. I've been stalking the board for a while waiting for the announcement. Now I just have a couple questions:
> 
> 1- Are dealers ready to upgrade now or will I have to send in my ECU?


All APR dealers can flash this ECU now. 



> 2- How does the upgrade impact reliability? Am I going to experience problems because of the flash?


We don't like to push stage 1 calibrations beyond what's safe. Knock control is not touched, component protection is activated, minimum lambda will safely control EGT's on long highway pull and even on the race track and the turbo is not maxed out so it's not over spinned or burning up. 



> 3- Are all of the switching options available or is this more like the TTS software?
> 
> Thanks, again.


All of the options are available. If one is not on the server when you go to get flashed, give us a call and we'll have it put up asap.


----------



## walkwg (Sep 14, 2006)

*Guinea Pig*

My car was the test vehicle. I'd only had it a couple of weeks when Arin talked me into letting have it for a week to verify and test their software for the US market. Due to the limited experience with the car prior to modification I don't have many detailed comments on improved performance. There are a lot of things I just never experienced before the mod so I can't compare it to the post mod state. The things I noticed immediatly were the improved low end grunt and more linear feeling power from a standing start. It seems more drivable in every day situations. Prior to the mod there seemed to be a lag shortly after pulling away from a start - power - then pause - then power. Now the pause is almost un-noticeable. I've not had much of a chance to play with it at higher speeds but was impressed with the 80 to 100mph acceleration yesterday on the way home from work. My wife and I took the TT out running errands on Saturday. About 50 miles of interstate and a lot of in town going from store to store. At one point, I sat in the car with the engine running for nearly 10 minutes waitinf for her to come out of store. Based purely on my limited experience with the car I would have expeced about 26 -27 mpg but was surprised to average 28.3 for the day. Very un-scientific and subjective but it seems like mileage has improved slightly in normal driving. Just my two cents worth and as always, your mileage may vary.


----------



## imduder (Apr 3, 2012)

*One More Question*

Can the dealer notice if placed in stock with the lock-out feature?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

imduder said:


> Can the dealer notice if placed in stock with the lock-out feature?


On these newer ECU's, unfortunately it appears so for the time being.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Quick question, who do you recommend I take my car to, I am in Zip Code 01077. Western MA, but on the Border of Connecticut.

Thank you,

Bill


----------



## imduder (Apr 3, 2012)

*One more*

Thanks for the quick responses. Is there a way for the APR dealer to re-flash back to stock a couple months (or even years) after the upgrade? If so, would doing this solve the issue?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Quick question, who do you recommend I take my car to, I am in Zip Code 01077. Western MA, but on the Border of Connecticut.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Bill


http://www.goapr.com/dealer/

Tony's Imported Auto

Address: 313 New State Road Manchester CT 06042 USA
Distance: 22 miles
Phone:+1 (860) 649 6094



imduder said:


> Thanks for the quick responses. Is there a way for the APR dealer to re-flash back to stock a couple months (or even years) after the upgrade? If so, would doing this solve the issue?


Yes! We can flash it back to completely stock at any time.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Just curious how does this compare to the TTS stage 1??????

Looks like Audi sand bagged pretty good on the overall numbers.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Just curious how does this compare to the TTS stage 1??????
> 
> Looks like Audi sand bagged pretty good on the overall numbers.


Never mind I looked it up, looks like the TTS had a lot more to work with.

Now I have to decide to give this a shot or just order the TT-RS.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Just curious how does this compare to the TTS stage 1??????
> 
> Looks like Audi sand bagged pretty good on the overall numbers.


Much less power. The TTS has a significantly larger turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Never mind I looked it up, looks like the TTS had a lot more to work with.
> 
> Now I have to decide to give this a shot or just order the TT-RS.


TT RS HANDS DOWN!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Never mind I looked it up, looks like the TTS had a lot more to work with.
> 
> Now I have to decide to give this a shot or just order the TT-RS.


Do whatever you can to get into a TT-RS.
You won't be disappointed! Plus, with all of the Stage3 Development going on, you'll have a car that will have a long future ahead of it mod wise!


----------



## sassynapoleon (Sep 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Much less power. The TTS has a significantly larger turbo.


A TTS with Stage 2 is about equivalent to a TT with K04 turbo package and required bolt-ons?


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

joneze93tsi said:


> Do whatever you can to get into a TT-RS.
> You won't be disappointed! Plus, with all of the Stage3 Development going on, you'll have a car that will have a long future ahead of it mod wise!


You are all talking me into it, I just wish I held off, I was thinking the TT-RS was going to start over $60K, what I thought a base model would go for turns out you can get it loaded for. Because of this I just went for the base TT, now I will lose my shirt on the base TT.

Only live once, its not that I can not afford it, I just hate losing money on cars, did that a lot when I was younger.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

sassynapoleon said:


> A TTS with Stage 2 is about equivalent to a TT with K04 turbo package and required bolt-ons?


Yup!


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Only live once,


Don't feel bad, I *sort* of did the same thing. April 2011: Bought brand new DSG Prestige S4 and apply magic APR Sauce. Loving life, everything is good. US TT-RS customers are actually getting their cars, and they are reasonably priced. See results of tunes & mods overseas and mouth waters.

I realize I have no use for 3 4 door sedans when I have no kids.:screwy:

February 2012: Sell S4 and Buy TT-RS, and apply APR Sauce ASAP. I would do it over again every time. This car is crazy special, and it reminds you every time you drive it. The S4 was an amazing SEDAN, but the RS truly feels like a super car!

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

To be honest, I was expecting more of a delta improvement. I'm not even tempted to risk having my powertrain warranty voided over this. Just sayin.....


----------



## imduder (Apr 3, 2012)

Aaron -- Do you have numbers for 91 octane (that is the highest available where I am)?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

MoreGooderTT said:


> To be honest, I was expecting more of a delta improvement. I'm not even tempted to risk having my powertrain warranty voided over this. Just sayin.....


I think we all were, but the turbo isn't very large and the stock air box is fairly restrictive. If you go with a high flow intake, gains up top will be much more impressive. For example, on the MK6 GTI, we picked up 15-20 WHP with a high flow intake system when coupled with software. 

As for low end torque, it's very high right out of the box, but also some of that can be attributed to the dyno. We use a loaded dyno that holds and releases at the beginning of the run. We surely showed more power on the road than stock which was evident by the increase in boost pressure, however on the dyno it did not show a great increase leading me to believe loading on the dyno caused more boost down low for stock, bumping up the stock figures quite a bit and limiting the delta. 

I say it's worth getting behind the wheel of a friends car if they have the chip or trying the 30 day money back guarantee. You can try it out and if it's not enough, we'll return you back to stock, no questions asked. 



imduder said:


> Aaron -- Do you have numbers for 91 octane (that is the highest available where I am)?


I don't, but expect both stock and chipped numbers to drop. Typically the delta is very similar, but only slightly less.


----------



## Gman57 (Mar 1, 2011)

With the ECU upgrade is the performance similar to a stock TTS. Also is there as much lag from a start as with the TTS. Thanks


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

walkwg said:


> At one point, I sat in the car with the engine running for nearly 10 minutes waitinf for her to come out of store. Based purely on my limited experience with the car I would have expeced about 26 -27 mpg but was surprised to average 28.3 for the day. Very un-scientific and subjective but it seems like mileage has improved slightly in normal driving. Just my two cents worth and as always, your mileage may vary.


I too noticed improved gas mileage on my VW GTI after flashing. Dunno if VAG just likes to run them a bit rich out of the factory for some reason....


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Gman57 said:


> With the ECU upgrade is the performance similar to a stock TTS. Also is there as much lag from a start as with the TTS. Thanks


there's a noticeable increase in lag coming from a TT with the EA88 with valve lift to a TTS with the older generation engine. In stock form, torque peaks at 2500 in the TTS, the new TT valve lift peaks at 1650


----------



## walkwg (Sep 14, 2006)

I actually think there is less lag after the tune than before. It seems like acceleration from a stop is more linear than stock. I've never driven a TTS so I can't compare them. The lag seems about the same as my old MKIV GTI.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Gman57 said:


> With the ECU upgrade is the performance similar to a stock TTS. Also is there as much lag from a start as with the TTS. Thanks


It will not have the same top power as the TTS but torque will be similar. Spool of the the turbocharger will be instant with no lag like the TTS. 



YYC Dubber said:


> I too noticed improved gas mileage on my VW GTI after flashing. Dunno if VAG just likes to run them a bit rich out of the factory for some reason....


Typically they run at lambda 1, until it gets too hot and then jumps to a rich component protection mode. This car was a little different but it was very rich all the time, regardless of what EGT's were. We've restored a sane air fuel ratio for cruising while ensuring it doesn't get too hot and jump into component protection so quickly.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Perhaps the Audi engineers wanted the engine to run on the rich side to prevent detonation. If not, why wouldn't they run it close to 1.0 lambda and acheive a better MPG? (I got my ECU education from Google just now. Isn't the internet amazing?)

Another thought: Perhaps the fact that they run this engine "rich" contributes to the valve deposit problem. 

I hope there's a logical reason to run the engine rich, otherwise Audi has done a rather poor job on the combustion management.


----------



## imduder (Apr 3, 2012)

My local dealer just quoted me about twice the price APR is advertising. That includes about $900 for "parts" and about $300 for labor. What actually is involved in the installation of this software?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Perhaps the Audi engineers wanted the engine to run on the rich side to prevent detonation. If not, why wouldn't they run it close to 1.0 lambda and acheive a better MPG? (I got my ECU education from Google just now. Isn't the internet amazing?)
> 
> Another thought: Perhaps the fact that they run this engine "rich" contributes to the valve deposit problem.
> 
> I hope there's a logical reason to run the engine rich, otherwise Audi has done a rather poor job on the combustion management.


 Most of the stuff you read on the internet is for older unintelligent ECU's. Bosch is very complex. Running at a higher lambda and then switching to a lower lambda is the way it's designed to operate. When it's running at a higher lambda, ignition advance is also adjusted to prevent knock.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

imduder said:


> My local dealer just quoted me about twice the price APR is advertising. That includes about $900 for "parts" and about $300 for labor. What actually is involved in the installation of this software?


 What dealer told you the ECU install was $900?????


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Most of the stuff you read on the internet is for older unintelligent ECU's. Bosch is very complex. Running at a higher lambda and then switching to a lower lambda is the way it's designed to operate. When it's running at a higher lambda, ignition advance is also adjusted to prevent knock.


 Interesting. Thanks for clarifying. I know that the complexity of the ECU is what makes company's like APR all the more impressive.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Any idea why the same engine in the A4, A5 and Q5 saw better gains?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

caj1 said:


> Any idea why the same engine in the A4, A5 and Q5 saw better gains?


 Bigger turbo and less factory load down low.


----------



## imduder (Apr 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> What dealer told you the ECU install was $900?????


 
I just sent you an email with the info. After looking at the dealer's email again, I was quoted $212 for installation plus $995 for materials.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

imduder said:


> I just sent you an email with the info. After looking at the dealer's email again, I was quoted $212 for installation plus $995 for materials.


 Unless there is a miscommunication this is insane for the US. Can you please forward me the dealer information so I can have this fixed?


----------



## imduder (Apr 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Unless there is a miscommunication this is insane for the US. Can you please forward me the dealer information so I can have this fixed?


 I sent you a PM with the info (actually two -- I'm new to all this and not sure the first one went through). Let me know if you did not get it.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I have one more question, how long will it take the dealer to do the flash???? 

Will I have to leave my car or is this something that takes an hour or less? 

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

imduder said:


> I sent you a PM with the info (actually two -- I'm new to all this and not sure the first one went through). Let me know if you did not get it.


 Got it! I'll get you an answer on monday. 



GERMANCARMAN said:


> I have one more question, how long will it take the dealer to do the flash????
> 
> Will I have to leave my car or is this something that takes an hour or less?
> 
> Thank you


 It should only take around an hour.


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

the numbers dont look appealing to me  How comes you guys can push it up to 261hp for '10 TT but not 12' TT? Is there any plans for TT stage 2 etc.? At this rate I may consider trading for a TT RS


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i think the gains are minimal because Audi sandbagged what the posted numbers were. so audi did the gains for us but didn't tell us they were there. so now we have software with minimal gains, because what APR could have tweaked out of the engine, was already done by Audi from the start. 

it's great the car makes more power stock than we thought, but it sucks the aftermarket gains are less than we hoped for. 
the area under the curve is great thought, i just don't know if it's worth it FOR ME now, especially on a leased vehicle. 

and i was the one with the biggest mouth wanting for this to come out.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

ProjectA3 said:


> i think the gains are minimal because Audi sandbagged what the posted numbers were. so audi did the gains for us but didn't tell us they were there. so now we have software with minimal gains, because what APR could have tweaked out of the engine, was already done by Audi from the start.
> 
> it's great the car makes more power stock than we thought, but it sucks the aftermarket gains are less than we hoped for.
> the area under the curve is great thought, i just don't know if it's worth it FOR ME now, especially on a leased vehicle.
> ...


 
Looks like the fuel economy gains will be decent and I'm sure throttle response is improved, one of my biggest pet peeves with this car. I'll give it 30 days and decide from there. 

Arin, 

How does the 30 day test work? Do you tell them you want to do the trial from the beginning, and do you have to bring the car back after 30 days to have them disable it? Am I refunded the labor install if I decide not to keep it? 

Thanks


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

ttredline said:


> the *numbers dont look appealing to me*  How comes you guys can push it up to 261hp for '10 TT but not 12' TT? Is there any plans for TT stage 2 etc.? At this rate I may consider trading for a TT RS


 This... Sad I don't even see it being worth it at this point, especially with the risk of the dealer finding out that the car has been tuned for 20hp. Doesn't seem worth it. Going to price out TTRS brb


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ttredline said:


> the numbers dont look appealing to me  How comes you guys can push it up to 261hp for '10 TT but not 12' TT? Is there any plans for TT stage 2 etc.? At this rate I may consider trading for a TT RS


 The new TT simply has a smaller turbo, so the top end power is lower. It's still a really kick in the pants and if you have a chance to drive one, try it out! 

Now, if you have the option of buying a TTRS vs the TT... Go TTRS!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

caj1 said:


> Arin,
> 
> How does the 30 day test work? Do you tell them you want to do the trial from the beginning, and do you have to bring the car back after 30 days to have them disable it? Am I refunded the labor install if I decide not to keep it?
> 
> Thanks


 Basically you buy the software and if for any reason you don't like it and are within 30 days purchase, the APR dealer can flash you back to stock and will give you your money back.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

gogogadget said:


> This... Sad I don't even see it being worth it at this point, especially with the risk of the dealer finding out that the car has been tuned for 20hp. Doesn't seem worth it. Going to price out TTRS brb


 I plan to get another car in here for some more tuning. I have a sneaking feeling the numbers will look much more appealing with one of our upcoming high flow intakes. Usually that's the case with software with the OEM intake box design.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

imduder said:


> I sent you a PM with the info (actually two -- I'm new to all this and not sure the first one went through). Let me know if you did not get it.


 Imduder, 

We spoke to the dealer and they informed us they misquoted you and tried to catch you after they realized their error but you were already gone. Give them a call and it should be all cleared up now!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

is the TTRS affected with TD1? or any TT for that matter, i assume yes?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

tdi-bart said:


> is the TTRS affected with TD1?


 The TTRS uses an old ECU type so no, it's clear!


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Just purchased the flash - pretty impressive even with the limited gains. Definitely super smooth power delivery throughout the rev band. Picked up the APR Carbonio intake (for the Mk6 GTI) as well and will be installing tomorrow - will post impressions. 

Arin - BTW, NGP said the 100 octane program was not available. Is this true?


----------



## walkwg (Sep 14, 2006)

caj1 said:


> Just purchased the flash - pretty impressive even with the limited gains. Definitely super smooth power delivery throughout the rev band. Picked up the APR Carbonio intake (for the Mk6 GTI) as well and will be installing tomorrow - will post impressions.


 I'll be interested to hear your impressions with the intake.


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I plan to get another car in here for some more tuning. I have a sneaking feeling the numbers will look much more appealing with one of our upcoming high flow intakes. Usually that's the case with software with the OEM intake box design.


 Go for it :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

caj1 said:


> Just purchased the flash - pretty impressive even with the limited gains. Definitely super smooth power delivery throughout the rev band.


 This is what I expected to hear. The dyno really doesn't paint the full picture which is why I urge anyone on the fence to test it out for a full 30 days and if you don't like it, we'll refund your money! 



> Picked up the APR Carbonio intake (for the Mk6 GTI) as well and will be installing tomorrow - will post impressions.


 I have not tested the carbonio but properly installed it should show some excellent top end gains. 

That said, I don't think it fits. You would need a bracket to extend to the front end of the car, since it's further out. 



> Arin - BTW, NGP said the 100 octane program was not available. Is this true?


 It's probably not up for all box codes. Just send me your vin and I'll have it made.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> This is what I expected to hear. The dyno really doesn't paint the full picture which is why I urge anyone on the fence to test it out for a full 30 days and if you don't like it, we'll refund your money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn.. I thought you had mentioned in the other thread that it works. Haven't opened it yet so back to NGP it goes. Any idea on when/if something will be available for the TT? 

I really don't have access to 100 octane so no worries.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Has APR proven that a reflash back to stock won't result in a TD1?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

caj1 said:


> Damn.. I thought you had mentioned in the other thread that it works. Haven't opened it yet so back to NGP it goes. Any idea on when/if something will be available for the TT?


 We have plans for the K04 kit on the TT so we'll be investigating an intake.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Has APR proven that a reflash back to stock won't result in a TD1?


 Yes


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

I have been running APR Stg 1 93 octane map with APR Carbonio Intake for about 2.5 months. Today, all of the sudden the check engine light came on. 

I switched back to the stock map and over 3,000 and WOT the revs are not smooth. The revs increase slowly and in increments with periodic drop offs. I.E. for every additional 10 rpms, it then drops by 2 rpms. 

Do you need to do a throttle body alignment after switching from the 93 map to stock map?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

boarderjcj said:


> I have been running APR Stg 1 93 octane map with APR Carbonio Intake for about 2.5 months. Today, all of the sudden the check engine light came on.
> 
> I switched back to the stock map and over 3,000 and WOT the revs are not smooth. The revs increase slowly and in increments with periodic drop offs. I.E. for every additional 10 rpms, it then drops by 2 rpms.
> 
> Do you need to do a throttle body alignment after switching from the 93 map to stock map?


You need to see what the code is first. The problem you're having is not something I've heard of before and doesn't sound good.

No, you don't need to do a throttle body align. Something else is wrong.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You need to see what the code is first. The problem you're having is not something I've heard of before and doesn't sound good.
> 
> No, you don't need to do a throttle body align. Something else is wrong.


Code is P2400 evaporative emission system leak detection pump/control circuit/open


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

What's the numbers for the tts tune stage 2 with hfc. Does the tts have the newer ecu? Meaning can it be flagged. Also is it direct port or does the ecu have to come out? Also for those with tune is it worth it?

Thanks


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

boarderjcj said:


> I have been running APR Stg 1 93 octane map with APR Carbonio Intake for about 2.5 months. Today, all of the sudden the check engine light came on.
> 
> I switched back to the stock map and over 3,000 and WOT the revs are not smooth. The revs increase slowly and in increments with periodic drop offs. I.E. for every additional 10 rpms, it then drops by 2 rpms.
> 
> Do you need to do a throttle body alignment after switching from the 93 map to stock map?


To follow up with this... 

The stuttering revs issue stopped. Not sure why. 

I had my car de-flashed and removed all my non-oem components to be able to receive some Audi service under warranty. 

A local Audi dealer looked at my car while it displayed a CEL (P2400 code) additionally, the radiator fans would run at 100% for up to ten minutes after the engine was running or NOT running. If I turned the key on and only turned the battery on, then turned the key to the off position, about 5 seconds later the radiator fans would kick on at full speed.

The local Audi dealer replaced the emission system leak detection pump, it did nothing. CEL is still on, radiator fans still run abnormally after the car has cycled on/off (regardless of engine temp). 

This local dealer called Audi tech support overseas, Audi recommended a new ECU. The ECU ($1800) will thankfully be covered under warranty. 

But I wonder now whether my ECU was just a lemon from the factory or if it was compromised during the tuning process. I don not suspect APR software to be the issue. But, while I watched my ECU be removed, opened, flashed, it became quite obvious that this was the first time for the guy doing my tune.

What is the point of opening up and exposing ECU circuitry for 2011+ TT ECU's if there is no soldering?_ Grounding of a electrical contact point necessary for flashing_

2/20/2014) 6 months later, a bit more knowlege obtained and thus I have answered my own questions (in italics)...

Follow up to the P2400 Code... Dealer replaced evap system in my car as well as gave me a new ecu. This solved the issues. Few months later, I had a refueling issue. Upon refueling, my car did not want to start up. I recently had my entire fuel system replaced as well as the evap system replaced yet again.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Any chance of the ECU for Stage I and II getting a refresh/bump in performance in conjunction with the APR DSG flash in development? Maybe a 100 octane map? Any reason why there is not a 100 octane map currently?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

boarderjcj said:


> Any chance of the ECU for Stage I and II getting a refresh/bump in performance in conjunction with the APR DSG flash in development? Maybe a 100 octane map? Any reason why there is not a 100 octane map currently?


I'm not sure why the 100 map was never created. It's likely we simply ran out of time, or fuel. 

It's possible if we had another TT in house we could revisit the software. We had an employee car but he's moved on to something else.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

so what is the update on the valve lift tuning for '13 and '14?


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Who is stage 1 and 2??? I know this is an RS dominated forum but come on, where are the trials, tribulations, and vids of stage 1 and 2 cars??? 

Going stage 2 end of the week. Hope to throw up some vids shortly after.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Pretarion said:


> so what is the update on the valve lift tuning for '13 and '14?


Still waiting for engineering to get time to integrate it into our flashing suite.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Still waiting for engineering to get time to integrate it into our flashing suite.


Will the '13 & '14 MY ecu tune development result in any revisions to the '11 & '12 MY ecu's?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It shouldn't.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Still waiting for engineering to get time to integrate it into our flashing suite.


Please:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

sandjunkie said:


> Please:banghead:


I want to give it to you.. trust me.. I do. Unfortunately, there are only so many hours in each day and many products to fill them with.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> I want to give it to you.. trust me.. I do. Unfortunately, there are only so many hours in each day and many products to fill them with.


That and the reality that there are about 10 TT owners who will actually buy it.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

caj1 said:


> That and the reality that there are about 10 TT owners who will actually buy it.


Bingo! On the nose! I have come to the conclusion that this will remain on the bottom of APRs list.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, I am resigned to the notion that I will be replacing my TT with another Audi before the APR ECU tune for the late model CETA engines sees the light of day . . . .


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

*2011 Audi TT APR Stage 2*

Short vid of my TT


----------

